# Aqua Regia setup.



## JordanReas (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello, I am new to gold refining. I am interested to see if anyone has any suggestions or concerns with my new setup. I want to be as safe as possible and would appreciate all advice! Thank you!


----------



## necromancer (Jun 23, 2014)

try put your power cord out of your way, running it right down the middle your work space could cause accidents.

your metal fan + vent pipe will not last long, acid fumes will eat it away

try to separate your HCL, Nitric & Ammonia (safety first)

i keep my bottles of acids and such in small buckets (bottle inside bucket)

starting small works good, show us more photos in a year  

good luck & enjoy


----------



## JordanReas (Jun 23, 2014)

necromancer said:


> try put your power cord out of your way, running it right down the middle your work space could cause accidents.
> 
> your metal fan + vent pipe will not last long, acid fumes will eat it away
> 
> ...



Thank you for suggestions. Would you recommend a completely plastic fan and vent hose?


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello and welcome.

I see you are in a big garage or shed. Using only a small part of it. Hopefully you don't park your car next to it.
The tool boxes on the bottom will rust so move all metallics. Next as necromancer said. Drill a hole behind the unit and run the cord behind the back and up to the outlet which needs a plastic cover to stop corrosion.

What I would do in an area big like this is hang heavy plastic sheeting all around to enclose the work space. Next, have a fan moving air into and exiting the work space so that fumes will never blow toward you or the surrounding room. Exiting air out a window will work as long as it doesn't point into your house windows. Good directional air flow prevents "accidents"/ carelessness.

The heating device should be open and near the air flow to direct fumes outside safely. The glass and everything else should be away from the heater to prevent "accidents"/ carelessness. Hang a shelf under the window for the heater.

You would not want to reach under an acid fire for the extinguisher either.

I would say to put a shelving unit next to this work space for things like acid storage and safety equipment. And put a piece or trim around the edge of the work space and caulk to make a barrier in case of spills. This will contain the mess. Slightly tilt and drill a drain hole with tubing so anything spilled will quickly drain into a catch bucket.

Now for Safety...
5 gal. bucket of water 2 steps away in case of acid splash. If you splash acid into your eyes, you will not be able to see anything so make sure you can find the wash bucket fast! On soon to be installed shelf, Baking soda and absorbing material for "accidents". 

Hmm... I think I have added my 2 sense worth. Safety and practicality. Great start and even better asking for input.

Wish I had an unattached garage space big enough to work on everything. I have a small shed with 1 shelf to work on and shelving for storage. It's cramped but functional. Maybe someday I'll get through all the scrap and make room for improvement. These tired hands do not move fast enough for taring stuff down to get to the goodies.

B.S.


----------



## GotTheBug (Jun 23, 2014)

Epoxy coating that wood surface, at least on the inside, will keep to wood fibers (cellulose) from absorbing nitric fumes. Think nitrocellulose and you'll have an idea of why.


----------



## dannlee (Jun 23, 2014)

Would like to see a RESERVED five or ten gallon vented jug set up at ceiling height with a largish (3/4") hose down past table top with a valve/clamp as a gravity fed emergency rinse system.

Would like to see edging on tabletop tall enough to keep low-speed spills or small gusher from finding the vertical drop, and it would be good to have a sink even if its dry w/ bucket sump.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 23, 2014)

blueskin
https://www.google.ca/search?q=blue...m4KoBA&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1093&bih=564&dpr=1.25

makes a good table cover, if you see it being used on a construction site jusk ask. good chance you will get some free


----------

